# how rare was it



## karebarefoot (Jun 14, 2012)

about ten years ago idug a poison bottle on front was ikey enstien poison poison clear about 5 or 6 in tall sold it to a women in virginia for 200 dollars why would she pay that much for a clear bottle


----------



## deenodean (Jun 14, 2012)

If you scroll down and read my post " my poison bottle collection" you will see a clear Canadian poison bottle. The comments are that clear poison Canadian bottles are rare. Perhaps that is also the case where your are. If you have a picture of it please post. Now I will sit back and wait for the professionals to chime in.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome!  Deeno is right.  Some of the most rare poisons are clear.  But your description is not helping me figure out which bottle you had.  A picture is needed, if you have one.  What was the bottle's shape?


----------



## karebarefoot (Jun 18, 2012)

the poison bottle was shaped like a toc pharmacy bottle dont have pictures but it must have been pretty rare if you guys havent heard of it i dug it in muncie ind. toc dump


----------



## deenodean (Jun 18, 2012)

Why would you ask $200.00 for a bottle if you did not know the value of it ?


----------



## karebarefoot (Jun 19, 2012)

i seen a ad in a bottle magazine and called a woman who collected poisons called her and she asked me what i wanted for it i told her to shoot me a price  i had no idea of its value she offered 200 and in shock i said yes yes and double yes


----------



## deenodean (Jun 19, 2012)

Good reason...well perhaps some other members are familiar with this poison and will offer their intake...


----------



## baltbottles (Jun 19, 2012)

There are a few of these around I know one sold a few years ago on ebay for I think about $1600

 Chris


----------



## deenodean (Jun 20, 2012)

That's a good reason to pay $200.00 for one of them...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 20, 2012)

> That's a good reason to pay $200.00 for one of them


 
 I'd pay $300[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 20, 2012)

I still have no idea what bottle this is...[8|]


----------



## jerry2143 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Stephen!  They are talking about the KR-2 clear IKEY EINSTEIN poison bottle.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 21, 2012)

Now I feel better, and stupid all at the same time!  []

 As soon as you mentioned that, turned to that page and Vuala!  Never seen one outside of the book, that's why it never rang any bats out of the ol' bellfry.


----------

